# HMPK Dragonscale - 2 Spawns - A Documentation of My Own Line



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I guess the story starts with my first spawn, documented here:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=385362

My first spawn attempt went well for a complete newbie. I ended up raising about 35 fish to adulthood, with only 6 males and the rest females. Although I ended up giving most of these fish to my LFS, I had a surprising amount of good looking fish. As a recap, here are the grandparents of the 2 current spawns:

View attachment 463170

He's such a lovable, old fart now 
View attachment 463178


Here are the parents of Spawn #1. They are the best male and female I got out the first spawn, so they're siblings. Both have good form, the male is almost OHMPK, and are heavily (and IMO very tastefully) dragonscaled. TLDR; Pretty fishies will make more pretty fishies -___-

Male - Hyperion (he's a feisty one)
View attachment 463186

View attachment 463194

View attachment 463202


Female - Esmeralda (my favorite fish of ALL time - she's a darling)
View attachment 463210

View attachment 463218

View attachment 463226

View attachment 463234


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then, there's the second spawn. I wanted to spawn one of my marble females just because she's so goddarn coloful, spunky, and unique. The male selected has near perfect form, although I don't have good pictures of him yet. Both parents are also siblings like the spawn shown before.

This is a video of the male guarding the spawn a few afters the female was taken out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NcmI1lgOPE

Female - Violet (loves posing for the camera)
View attachment 463242

View attachment 463250

View attachment 463258

View attachment 463266


So you're asking, "Where's the fry?" Well, here ya go - Spawn #1 is 4 days old today and Spawn #2 is a day behind:
View attachment 463274

View attachment 463282


Aaaand here's a video of Spawn #1 when I let the female go for the first time (it's both beautiful and hilarious):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXWzDrSEzXg

I plan on documenting the offspring extensively. This spawn was timed so that the grunt work of the spawn could be done during my Winter break, therefore resulting in healthier babies since I'll have more time to devote to them.

Please comment or chat about what you think. I'm open to all opinions and criticism.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Beautiful fish, Umar! This is one I'll be following...haha, and I should have known you'd have plenty of plants. ;-)

The onset of chasing is always hilarious. The male is like 'Look at my BEARD!' and the girl is like 'Uhhh...' :lol:


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I wish you luck, Umar. Let's hope that you don't have any problems with Diamond-Eye with your Dragonscales further down the line. They're all very lovely.


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks to the both of you. It's going to be interesting how the young ones turn out this time.
@Hrutan: you'd better believe I would have enough plants lol!

@Nimble: I think the diamond-eye and eyesight loss occurs with bettas with even heavier dragonscaling than mine - mostly with those specimens who are closer to betta imbellis. Either way, I'll be watching for any funny stuff happening.


----------

